

Ok, this really might be the most incredible card trick we’ve ever seen [video] - vdondeti
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2011/12/17/ok-this-really-might-be-the-most-incredible-card-trick-weve-ever-seen/

======
rantony
There is more to what meets the eyes. Its an animation trick shot with two
cameras on two seperate days.

[http://portfolios.sva.edu/gallery/Greatest-Card-Trick-
Ever/2...](http://portfolios.sva.edu/gallery/Greatest-Card-Trick-Ever/2118612)

~~~
berberous
duh

~~~
teilo
You could tell it was CGI right away.

------
justncase80
This isn't even close to incredible. It's obviously a camera trick.

